# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Το lovebird μου έχει αγριέψει..

## cute

καλησπερα σε όλους :Happy: θέλω να με συμβουλευσετε σε κάτι σχετικά με την συμπεριφορά του lovebird μου...λοιπον την τορι την πήρα 6 δεκεμβριου απο πετ σοπ,ήμερη και με κομμένα τα φτερακια.πραγματι αφότου πέρασε καμία εβδομάδα ίσως λιγοτερο,με άφηνε να την χαϊδεύω,έκανε βολτες στο δωμάτιο κτλ.μετα την πρωτοχρονιά πήγα για τρεις μέρες στο χωριό και άφησα την τορι με τη μαμά μου...τις είπα να της ανοίγει κάθε μέρα το κλουβακι της και να βγαίνει οπότε θελει(με επίβλεψη πάντα).η μαμά μου όμως μια φορα μόνο της άνοιξε την πόρτα αλλά η μικρή δεν βγήκε.τελος πάντων οταν γύρισα την βρήκα πολύ επιθετικη..δεν με άφηνε να την χαϊδέψω,να βάλω το χέρι μου στο κλουβί κτλ.επισης για λιγες μέρες δεν ήθελε να βγαίνει και απο το κλουβί.τωρα συνεχιζει να είναι επιθετική αλλά τώρα βγαίνει απο το κλουβί και σκρφαλωνει γυρω γυρω(έξω απο το κλουβί)αλλά σπάνια θα κατέβει κατω στο πατωμα.τι έχει πάθει και συμπεριφέρεται έτσι;(συγνώμη για το μεγαλο post αλλά ήθελα να είμαι αναλυτική μήπως καταλάβετε καλύτερα τι μπορεί να συμβαινει :sad: )

----------


## stephan

Μήπως την ώρα που την είχες αφήσει μονή της έγινε κάτι που την τρόμαξε (π.χ. έπεσε καποιο αντικείμενο πάνω της ή κάτι παρόμοιο) και έτσι συνδύασε της πτησεις εκτός κλούβιου με μια αρνητική εμπειρία;

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

*Ψείρες σε lovebird??? ποστ #15.. μηπως αγριεψε μετα απο αυτο??*

----------


## cute

όχι..αυτο έγινε σημερα ενώ η τορι είναι έτσι εδω και 2εβδομαδες και βαλε :sad: επίσης η μητέρα μου λέει ότι δεν έγινε κάτι που την τρόμαξε;μήπως νόμιζε ότι την εγκατέλειψα;και γι αυτό συμπεριφέρεται έτσι;

----------


## cute

οταν με δαγκώνει πως να αντιδραω.γιατι το θέμα δεν είναι ότι με δαγκώνει και μου αφήνει το δάχτυλο.μου το κρατάει κι όσο περισσότερο το κρατάει τοσο πιο δυνατά δαγκώνει.επισης εδω και καμία εβδομάδα μπορεί και λίγο παραπάνω,οταν ανεβαίνει στο χέρι μου...σκαρφαλωνει συνεχεια στον ώμο μου......στην αρχή σκεφτόμουν μήπως απλά ήθελε να παίξει με τα μαλλια μου αλλά τώρα σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί να θελει να δείξει ότι αυτή είναι ο αρχηγός!

----------


## serafeim

σαν να μην πονας... εχει παρει την κυριαρχια... οταν σε δαγκωνει δειξε οτι δεν πονας και οτι εσυ εισαι ακομα ο αρχηγος!!! μην την αφηνεις να καθεται στον ωμο σου και σε ψηλοτερα σημεια του σπιτιου!!! επισης κοιταξε αν ψαχνει καποιο σημειο με τρυπα να χωθει μηπως θελει να κανει φωλια και την ενοχλειται και σας δαγκωνει!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

Σεραφείμ δεν αντέχεται ο πόνος ρε συ.. πόσο να κρατηθείς να μην τσιρίξεις;

----------


## serafeim

Καρολινα ξερω κι εγω και πολλα παιδια τι εστι πονος... οι γυναικες ειναι ποιο ευαισθητες μεν αλλα πρεπει να κανουν και αυτες κατι... ενα γαντι για αρχη... παντως κατα 90% εχει παρει την κυριαρχια το πουλι και εχει βγαλει αυτην την επιθετικοτητα απλα πρεπει να του δειξει οτι "δεν εισαι αρχηγος εγω ειμαι ο αρχηγος του σμηνους".... δεν αποκλυω τα υπολοιπα, ισως προσπαθει να προστατεψει και καποιο αντικειμενο που δεν θελει να μοιραστει που βρισκεται εκει κοντα δεν ξερω αλλα την αποψη μας λεμε  :Happy:

----------


## Καρολίνα

Φυσικά και την αποψή μας λέμε, και για το μόνο που μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος για τις απαντήσεις μου ότι ποτέ δεν θα πω κάτι για να.. αποπάρω κανέναν!


Ερώτηση.. είπες γάντι.. το έχω σκεφτεί.. όμως απο την άλλη σκέφτομαι μη τα τρομάξω (η θέα του γαντιού) - τα δικά μου είναι άγρια ακόμη (έτσι τα πήρα).. μήπως σκέφτομαι βλακείες και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα;


ξεφύγαμε του προβλήματος της Δέσποινας...

----------


## Καρολίνα

(επίσης αυτό που λέγαμε και με την Δέσποινα...... δεν υπάρχει φόβος μόλυνσης - για μας ; εγώ θεωρώ πως ναι......... )

----------


## serafeim

Οχι θεμα μολυνσης οχι απο 1 χρονων ειμαι μεσα στα πουλερικα παο κοτες,νανακια,παπαγαλακια,  αναρινια,ιθαγενη κλπ κλπ δεν εχω παθει τιποτα απολυτως... αν εχεις αλλο ζωο τοτε ισως κολησει το ζωο και το αλλο ζωο εσενα απο φτερωτο με τιποτα... καποιοι λενε ψυττακωση που αυτο το παθαινεις απο αλλος ζωω που μεταφερθηκε απο παπαγαλο... στο θεμα μας τωρα... αν τα πουλια ειναι ηρεμα και εχουν συνηθησει στην θεα του χεριου τοτε τ ογαντι δεν θα δυσκολευτει να το συνηθησεις... παντα σταδιακα και σιγα σιγα ωστε να ξερει οτι δεν θα του κανει κακο... τωρα τα δικα σου πουλια που ειναι αγρια σιγουρα θα φοβουνται και το χερι απλα γιατι δεν εχουν περασει και λιγα παο ανθρωπινο χερι και ετσι δυσκολα θα σε εμπιστευτουν... ομως δεν τα παραταμε... παρε Βρωμη και Μιλλετ και προσπαθησε πρωτα να το ταισεις και μετα σιγα σιγα να το δελεαζεις να αναιβει με την τροφη στο ενα χερι και το αλλο χερι απο κατω ωστε να αναιβει... αυτο το κανεις καθημερινα και συνεχεια... υπαρχουν 1002 τροποι παντως  :Happy:

----------


## Καρολίνα

και τι γίνεται με την ψιττάκωση που διάβαζα; πες ότι έχει κι εσυ δεν το έχεις διαπιστώσει ακόμη.. άσε που δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι την ίδια στιγμή. εμένα π.χ. μου πήρε 15' ώσπου να πάω να βάλω λίγο betadine (ώσπου να αφήσω το πουλί.. να το ηρεμήσω - λέμε τώρα....) ότι ήταν να γίνει θα είχε/έχει γίνει χεχ

----------


## cute

Σεραφείμ δεν νομίζω να θελει να κάνει φωλιά γιατί είναι μικρή ακομα..(4 μηνών).κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι μου έχει πάρει τον αερα...ακους εκεί 4 μηνών σκατο(σορρυ για την λέξη)να μου πάρει τον αερα..χαχαχα :: παντως άμα την αφήσω να δαγκώνει σκέφτομαι ότι θα μου κοψει κανένα κομμάτι. :: να σου πω απλώς ότι το κλουβί είναι τοποθετημένο σε γωνία και οι δυο απί τις τέσσερις πλευρες δεν είναι εκτεθειμενες.απλως έχω παρατηρισει οτι οταν βγαίνει από το κλουβί παει και κάθεται γατζωμενο από τα καγκελα(έξω από το κλουβί)εκεί που ξανει την γωνία...ισως νιωθει ασφάλεια,εκεί!

----------


## serafeim

δες σε ποια σημια αγριευει κα ιαλλαξε λιγο τα παιχνιδια της...
μαθε το χαρακτηρα του φτερωτου σου ετσι θα καταλαβεις απο που προερχεται  :Happy: 
Γινε ο γιατρος του (ψυχολογος) χαχα
Καρολινα σου ειπα.. πυστευω στην αρρωστια πυστευω οτι ειναι επικυνδηνη αλαλ δεν μου εχει τυχη ποτε στην ζωη μου και τα πουλια δινουν εμφανει σημαδια ψιττακωσης οπως μαδημα,νωχελικα και ανορεξια

----------


## Καρολίνα

το ότι τα δικά μου τσουρομαδιούνται απο μόνα τους.... ; σήμερα (κι ενώ είχαμε ηρεμήσει λίγο απο τα πολλά πούπουλα) είδα ΔΥΟ φτερά βγαλμένα (απο τα εξωτερικά λογικά).. το ένα δε... το είχε και το μασουλούσε η κυρία (γιατί το κάνουν αυτό; )

----------


## serafeim

οταν λεω μαδημα δεν εννοω κατα την περιοδο πτεροροιας η να μαδιουνται μονα τους... τα λοβε το κανουν συνηθως για να παρουν υλικο για φωλια και το καρφωνουν πισω στα φτερα... τα δικα οσυ δεν ξερω... αλλα αν φοβασαι για ψιττακωση βγαλε φωτο ανοιξε θεμα και σιγουρα οσοι ξερουν θα σου πουν στα σιγουρα  :Happy:

----------


## Καρολίνα

όπου η φώτο να δείχνει τί; πρόσφατα είχα βγάλει (video).. φώτο... και κουτσουλιές.......... και είναι μια χαρούλα... ουφ...

----------


## Καρολίνα

(ανοίγω θέμα περί φτερών.. ελπίζω μην υπάρχει ήδη κάτι ανάλογο που όμως δεν έχω δει)

----------


## cute

μα δεν μπορω να το ψυχολογησω αυτό το πουλί βρε σεραφείμ.απο τη μια ξερω εγώ θελει να της ανοίξω την πόρτα να βγει έξω κι οταν παω να της την ανοίξω μερικές φορές πάει να μου δαγκώσει τα δάχτυλα...τι να πω θα προσπαθήσω να την ψυχολογησω. :: οσον αφορά τώρα την ψιττακωση και εμένα με ανησυχεί αυτό το θέμα αλλά πιστευω ότι όντως όπως λέει και ο σεραφείμ θα είχαν εκδηλώσει σημάδια ασθένειας..

----------


## serafeim

κοριτσια.. πσσσσσσσσσ.... χααχαχαχα
εγω λεω τη ναποψη μου απο εκει και περα κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι αυτο το σωστο... αν καποιος ξερει πραγματικα να μας πει γιατι και εγω αν κανω λαθος θα ηθελα να το μαθω!!!
Αν κατι αγαπας και θες το καλυτερο για αυτο τοτε να ειστε σιγουρες οτι θα σας το ανταποδοσουν με τον καλυτερο τροπο... προσωπικα με εχουν κανει χαρουμενο  :Happy:  αυτο τον κομπο που σου κανουν οταν σε εχουν να αγωνιας ειανι τρελααα οταν ιεναι για καλο φυσικα... Ειμαι σιγουρος πως και οι δυο σας θα τα καταφερετε... για εμενα η ψιττακωση ειναι ενας ιος οπως ολοι τον φοβαμαι και θα κανω τα παντα να τον αποφυγω, οσο ειμαστε καθαροι και δεν τα αφηνουμε ετσι και οτι γινει εγινε δεν προκειται να παθουνε τιποτα τα φτερωτα μας!!!
και ψιττακωση δεν ειναι τροφοτοξινωση να εμφανιζεται 2 μερες μετα και να τρεχεις νοσοκομεια (για ανθρωπους), οτι γινει μπαμ σε 1 ωρα εχεις αρχησει ακι κοβεσαι βηχα κλπ κλπ

----------


## Καρολίνα

τώρα ειδικά μου κανες την καρδιά περιβόλι! ... εγώ δεν θα καταλάβω δηλαδή, ακθότι έχω έναν σχεδον μόνιμο παλιο βηχα! (καπνίστρια γαρ)

----------


## serafeim

τι αγχωνεσε βρε? αν ειχες ωιττακωσει θα ειχες τα ιδια σχεδον συμπτωματα με την σαρκοείδωση!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Καρολίνα

α ωραία............... (και τι είναι αυτή; ) χαχχαα

----------


## serafeim

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A3%CE%B1%CF%81%CE%BA%CE%BF%CE%B5%CE%AF%CE%B4%C  F%89%CF%83%CE%B7

----------


## Καρολίνα

> http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A3%CE%B1%CF%81%CE%BA%CE%BF%CE%B5%CE%AF%CE%B4%C  F%89%CF%83%CE%B7




και μόνο που μέσα στα συμπτώματα αναφέρει την απώλεια βάρους... μπορώ με ΣΙΓΟΥΡΙΑ να πω ότι δεν έχω!!! lol

----------


## cute

σε ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σεραφειμ!εγώ πάντως θα αντέξω τον πόνο,αν ξέρω ότι πρόκειται να αποδώσει καρπούς αυτή η θυσια :: και τώρα πέρα απο την πλάκα σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου και θα κανω το παν για να περάσει ζωή χαρισαμενη η μικρούλα μου :Big Grin: και να συμβιώνουμε μαζί αρμινικα...και μην ανυσηχειτε γιατί κάτι μου λέει ότι θα το ξαναενημερωσω αρκετές φορές αυτό το θέμα μέχρι να τα βρούμε οι δυο μας(εγώ και η τορι :Big Grin: )και εσενα σε ευχαριστώ καρολίνα γιατί οι  ερωτήσεις σου πιστεύω θα είναι πολύ χρήσιμες σε κάποιους που μπορεί να εχουν τις ιδιες αποριες :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχαχαχα ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ
(δεν ξαναβγαινουμε οφ τοπικ συγγνωμη που σου χαλασαμε το θεμα  :sad:  )

----------


## Καρολίνα

> σε ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σεραφειμ!εγώ πάντως θα αντέξω τον πόνο,αν ξέρω ότι πρόκειται να αποδώσει καρπούς αυτή η θυσιακαι τώρα πέρα απο την πλάκα σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου και θα κανω το παν για να περάσει ζωή χαρισαμενη η μικρούλα μουκαι να συμβιώνουμε μαζί αρμινικα...και μην ανυσηχειτε γιατί κάτι μου λέει ότι θα το ξαναενημερωσω αρκετές φορές αυτό το θέμα μέχρι να τα βρούμε οι δυο μας(εγώ και η τορι)και εσενα σε ευχαριστώ καρολίνα γιατί οι  ερωτήσεις σου πιστεύω θα είναι πολύ χρήσιμες σε κάποιους που μπορεί να εχουν τις ιδιες αποριες




ναι σίγουρα.. (ποιές ήταν αυτές; )

----------


## cute

όντως το ψιλο ξευτυλισαμε το θεμαα..χαχα :: ελα βρε καρολίνα μην είσαι τοσο σκληρή με τον εαυτό σου..χαχαχα!

----------


## Καρολίνα

> όντως το ψιλο ξευτυλισαμε το θεμαα..χαχαελα βρε καρολίνα μην είσαι τοσο σκληρή με τον εαυτό σου..χαχαχα!


κάνω πρόβα για να μπορέσω να γίνω και με την θηλυκιά! χαχαχαχαχαα

----------


## cute

χαχαχαααχαχχαχααχ..θα το κανω κι εγώ αυτο :: (αυτό ήταν το "τελευταίο" οφ τοπικ που κανω).

----------


## cute

ναι τελικά κατά 99,9% απλώς νομίζει ότι αυτή είναι αρχηγός.σημερα την ανεβασα στο χέρι μου κι αυτή αμεσως σκαρφάλωσε στον ώμο μου και οταν πήγα να την κατεβασω με το δάχτυλο μου με δάγκωσε πολύ δυνατα και ξανά μετά στο άλλο δάχτυλο,αλλά δεν έβγαλα αχνά.παρολα αυτά δεν μπορεί να συνεχιστεί για πολυ αυτό,γιατι με πονάει πολυ:'(

----------


## Καρολίνα

Μήπως ήρθε ο καιρός να κοιτάξεις για "φίμωτρα lovebird"; xex

----------


## cute

> Μήπως ήρθε ο καιρός να κοιτάξεις για "φίμωτρα lovebird"; xex


μηπως; ::

----------


## Καρολίνα

πραγματικά είναι πρόβλημα όμως... εγώ σκέφτομαι (όπως βλέπω τις σχέσεις μας).. σε λίγο καιρό να βγάζω άτα (εκτός κλουβιου) μόνο τον αρσενικό! λολ

----------


## cute

χαχαχαχ και η θηλυκια να μένει μοναχουλα της στο κλουβί; ::

----------


## Καρολίνα

> χαχαχαχ και η θηλυκια να μένει μοναχουλα της στο κλουβί;



ας φρόντιζε να είναι πιο ευγενική με.. την μανούλα!  ::

----------


## Kostakos

Λοιπόν επειδή είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τον Ρούλη  θα προσπαθήσω να βοηθήσω.... Αυτός βέβαια το έκανε κατα τη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου και δάγκωνε πολύ δυνατά!! Μερικές φορές σε σημείο που έβγαζε και αίμα! Απλώς τον άφηνα να ηρεμήσει, δεν τον πείραζα ,καθόλου,(αφού το συνηδητοποίησα) ειδικά στο κλουβί να μην ακουμπάς κάγκελα και τα λοιπά γιατί νευριάζουν.. (είναι πολύ κτητικά) Αλλά τον έκανε επιθετικό το γεγονός ότι είχαν γίνει σαν ζευγαράκι με το budgie μου και προπαθούσα να την προστατέψει! ότνα πας να τον πάρεις με το χέρι κάλυπτε το χέρι οσυ με το μανίκι να μην βλέπει  δάχτυλα.. εμένα τουλάχιστον έπιασε.. τώρα έχει σταματήσει να δαγκώνει δυνατά μου γαργαλάει τα χέρια ξανά  :Happy:   Μόνο ορισμένες φορές που τον ενοχλώ καταλάθος! Ελπίζω να βοήθησα!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πρεπει να την αφησεις να σε δαγκωσει Δεσποινα! Μονο ετσι θα καταλαβει πως δεν μασας! Αλλιως δουλεια δεν γινεται και θα συνεχισει να ειναι ο αρχηγος!

----------


## Kostakos

ακόμα και να την αφήσει ... αυτό θα συνεχίσει .. είναι ξεροκέφαλα σου λέω! Mην τις δείχνεις δάχτυλα σου λέω.... άλλωστε πόσο να αντέξει κανείς!

----------


## cute

καλα σημερα το τι δαγκωνια μόυ έχει ρίξει και δεν βγάζω αχνά,δεν λεγεται...και το θέμα είναι ότι βγάζουν αρκετό αιμα...το καλό είναι ότι μετά από τις τόσες δαγκωνοες που υπέφερα σημερα έχουνε πάψει να με πονανε όσο με ποναγαν..(που λέει ο λόγος δηλαδή αλλά τεσπα)!ελπίζω να μην την αφήνω να με δαγκώνει τζάμπα...και στο τέλος να μην έχω πετύχει τίποτα.κωστα δεν μπορείς να μην ακουμπάς το κλουβί,όλο και κάτι θα χρειαστεί να κανείς.και εγώ έβαζα το μανίκι μου αλλά σημερα δεν το εβαλα ούτε μια φορα,και τα αποτελεσματα βέβαια τραγικά...(ποναωωωω :sad: )

----------


## Kostakos

Ναι το ξέρω αλλά προσπάθησε να το κάνεισ χαλαρά και ήρεμα όχι βιαστικά... και σου λέω χρησιμοποιήσε το μανίκι κάνει καλό!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

βρε Δεσποινα πηγενες το χερι να στο τσιμπαει συνεχεια?  :Happy: 
ανα βαζεις το χερι σου σε σχημα μπουνιας δεν μπορει να σε δαγκωσει... και ετσι πλησιαζε το αν θες να σου ανεβαι στο χερι παλι... σιγα σιγα θα ηρεμησει!!  :Happy:

----------


## cute

Όχι δεν το πλησίαζα συνεχεια....βασικα έτσι κι έτσι,βασικα δεν ξέρω τι να κανω,γιατί είμαι άχρηστη:'(

----------


## serafeim

σουυυυυυυυυτ μην ακουω βλακιες...
κανεις δεν ειναι αχρηστος!!!!!
η προσπαθειες σου θα σε ανταμιψουν!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Nαι εμε΄να όταν ο ρούλης το ξεκίνησε νόμιζα ότι θα το κάνει για πάντα (το πάντα όμως είναι μια βαριά λέξη)... και είχα μια λύπη... αλλά μετά για κάποιο λόγο το σταμάτησε.  Λέω ότι το έκανα εγώ όμως ότι έγινε εγινε τώρα είναι καλός πάλι! Προσπάθησε και θα ανταμηφθείς!

----------


## cute

αχχχ :sad: κι εγώ αυτό το πάντα φοβαμαι.εσενα Κώστα ποσο μηνών είχε τέτοια συμπεριφορά και ποσο κράτησε;σεραφειμακο και Κώστα εισατε πολύ καλοί και οι δυο...σας ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια και τη συμπαρασταση :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

Περίπου 7μηνών νομίζω φθινόπωρο ήταν! Και το σταμάτησε εδά και καμιά βδομάδα! Μην ανυσηχείς εσύ να την φροντίζεις θα το καταλάβει!

----------


## cute

δηλαδή εγώ να μην το πλησιάζω καθόλου?εννοω να μην κανω προσπάθειες να ανέβει στο χέρι μου και τέτοια;

----------


## Καρολίνα

Παντος οταν την επιασε η γιατρος ηταν να την φαει...κι ας μην εβλεπε δαχτυλο... εγω δεν σας κρυβω οτι σκιαχτηκα χεχ

----------


## Καρολίνα

Δεσποιναααα ιδεα για το θεμα μας! Κι αν..βαλουμε στα δαχτυλα ...δαχτυλιθρες; (ντοινγκ)

----------


## cute

ρε πραγματικα μου έχει σπάσει τα νευρα..αμα δεν ασχολουμε μαζί της για λίγο καιρο?δηλαδη να της κανω μόνο την καθαριότητα,τροφή,νερο και να την αφήνω έξω και ας κάνει ότι θελει εγώ δεν θα την ενοχλω κι οταν είναι να μπει μέσα θα περιμένω να μπει και θα της κλείνω την πόρτα.

----------


## serafeim

γιατι να κανεις αντιποινα? δεν υπαρχει λογος... και μην ευχαριστεις εγω να βοηθησω θελω αυτο δεν σημενει οτι ειμαι και σωστος σε αυτα... κατα την γνωμη μου παντα ειμαι σωστος...
εγω θα ηθελα ενα βιντεακι να δω την συμπεριφορα και το πως κανει οταν πλησιαζεις το δαχτυλο!!!

----------


## cute

οκ θα τραβήξω βιντεο και θα το ανεβάσω..

----------


## serafeim

οχι να ματωνεις και να δουμε θριλερ.... αππαπαπαπ χαχαχα αστειευομαι  :Happy: 
θα μας βοηθησει πραγματικα  :Happy:

----------


## cute

χαχαχα οκ...αυτο που είπα παραπάνω δεν το είπα για να του κανω αντίποινα,προς θεου..απλα σκέφτομαι μήπως έτσι ηρεμισει λίγο.δεν ξέρω κιόλας,σε λίγο θα ανεβάσω και το βιντεο!!!

----------


## serafeim

ωραια περιμενουμε!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Καρολίνα

τι έγινε το έκανε;; Δέσποινααααααααα.. ακόμη ολόκληρη ή ψάχνεις το δάχτυλό σου και αργείς;;  ::

----------


## cute

τα σημερινα της κατορθοματα..

----------


## cute

το βιντεο είναι ακομα σε εξέλιξη...χαχα.θα ανεβάσω ένα να δείτε πως ήταν τις πρωτες μέρες και πως έχει γίνει τώρα...

----------


## Καρολίνα

πότε να το περιμένουμε Δέσποινα;;;;; .. και με αερόσκαλα να ανέβαινε, κάπου θα είχε φτάσει ! λοοοοοοοοοοοοολ

----------


## serafeim

ωχωχωχωχ καμια εξελειξη εστω ειχαμε?

----------


## Καρολίνα

εκτός από την εξέλιξη εγώ θέλω να δω και το video  :sad: ((( φαντάζομαι θα έχει την πλακίτσα του χααχαχαχαχ (οκ οκ πέραν του πόνου που θα περνάει η Δέσποινα...)

----------


## Lucky Witch

Τα lovebirds γενικά είναι μυστήρια φάση.
Είχα ταισμένα στο χέρι lovebirds την μία ήταν συνεχώς πάνω μου και τα χάιδευα και την άλλη μου έσκαγαν δαγκωματιές και δεν ήθελα τίποτε.Σαν τις γάτες ένα πράγμα...ο κάθε ΄παπαγάλος είναι αλλιώτικος.
Και τα 5 κοκατιλ μου,δεν είναι όλα το ίδιο,το ένα διαφέρει από το άλλο.
Εξάλλου το lovebird σου,είναι ακόμα μικρό,εγώ πιστεύω θα στρώσει,αλλά ασχολήσου μαζί του όσο πιο πολύ μπορείς.

----------


## cute

sorry που σας κανω να περιμένετε παιδιά αυτο το βιντεο που θελετε τοσο πολύ να με δείτε να ποναω :sad: ....χαχαχαχαχ πλάκα κανω :: το βιντεο καθυστερεί γιατί χρειάζεται μια ώρα μέχρι να ανεβει και βαριέμαι να περιμένω,αλλά σημερα το απόγευμα αν έχω χρόνο μαλλον θα το ανεβασω :Big Grin: λοιπον προχθές  πήγα την μικρή στο πετ που την πηρα για να δουν και αυτοί πως συμπεριφέρεται.μου είπαν ότι το πουλί κάτι το έχει τρομάξει και για αυτό συμπεριφέρεται έτσι.μου είπαν επίσης οταν πάει να με δαγκώσει να του λέω δυνατά και με σταθερό τόνο μη!οταν όμως με δαγκώνει να μην τραβάω το χέρι μου γιατί έτσι τρομάζει κι αυτό περισσότερο.και οταν κάνει κάτι σωστό να του λεω μπράβο και να του δίνω λιχουδια!!επίσης μου είπε για να συνηθησει και να έρχεται στα χέρια μου να της περνώ την τροφή για καμία ώρα και μετά να την ταΐζω εγώ.εχω δει αποτελεσματα εδω και 2 μέρες που ακολουθώ αυτά που μου είπε...νομιζω πως πλέον έχει μάθει το μη και δεν με δαγκώνει τοσο συχνά.αμα όμως καμία φορα έχει νευριασει πολύ ή δεν θελει να την πλησιάσεις ρίχνει κάτι δαγκωνιες,αφήστε τα!!πάντως έχει βελτιωθεί η συμπεριφορά της :Happy: αυτααα :Big Grin:

----------


## Καρολίνα

χααχαχαχαχ οπότε κοιτα εσύ να ΣΥΜΜΟΡΦΩΘΕΙΣ.. μη νευριάζεις το πουλί! λοοοοοολ (βρε που καταντήσαμε) χααχαχαχαχαχ



(απλά μπορείς να το αφήσεις ανοικτό.. θα ανεβεί.. (και τώρα που είσαι στο pc.. θα κέρδιζες χρόνο))

----------


## serafeim

Δεσποινα δεν ειναι σωστα εν μερη αυτα που σου ειπε...
μου αρεσει που ενδιαφερεται αλλα να ξερει τι σου λεει 100% ....
το πουλι δεν τρομαζει οταν τραβας το χερι σου ισα ισα νομιζει κυριαρχο και νομιζει οτι ειναι ο αρχηγος του σμινους σας ενω εσυ πρεπει να δειξεις αυτο διχνοντας οτι δεν πονας και υψονοντας την φωνη σου σε μια λεξη!!!
και εγω αυτο θα σου ελεγα με την λιχουδια και την φωνη αυτη την τακτικη θα προτεινα μετα απλα περιμενα να δω αν πηγες καλυτερα με αυτα που ειπαμε....
να ξερεις οτι λυπαμαι πολυ για το δαχτυλακι σου... πολυ λυπαμαι... ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ βρε Δεσποινα ολα θα πανε καλα το πυστευω αυτο πραγματικα!!!

----------


## cute

αχ μωρέ σεραφειμακο,μην στενοχωριέσαι.η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα χέρια μό είναι γεμάτα πληγες,αλλά πλέον με παρηγορεί το ότι έχει αρχίσει να βαλτιωνετε :Happy: χαίρομαι παρα πολύ που μστηριζετε και μου δίνετε κουράγιο έστω από μακρια!!!!να ριστε πάντα καλα :Big Grin: καλα γέλασα πολύ στο πετ σοπ.ειχαν  4 μικρά λοβ τα δυο ήταν ενός μηνών και τα αλλά δυο 15 ημερών,και το ένα από τα μικρότερα βρήκε που ήταν το μπολάκι με την κρέμα και όσο μιλάγαμε εμείς αυτό το πονηρουλι έτρωγε χαχαχαχαχ!!!(τα δυο μεγαλύτερα ήταν μαζί μέσα σε ένα κλουβακι και τα αλλά δυο ήταν σε μια φωλιά έτσι χωρίς κλουβι ::

----------


## serafeim

δεσποινα αναμενουμε νεα καθημερινος για το μικρακι σου.. ειναι οντως αφασιες τα μικρα...

----------


## stephan

Ένας τρόπος που ξέρω για να μάθει να μην σε δαγκώνει: μόλις σε δαγκώσει ή πάει να το κάνει φύσα την ελαφρά στο πρόσωπο  αυτό συνήθως τα ενοχλεί και έτσι σταδιακά σταματάνε.

----------


## cute

αχ το δοκίμασα κι αυτό στεφανε,αλλά πλέον έχει γίνει ατρόμητη και δεν την σταματάει τιποτα :: λολλ!!!σε ευχαριστώ πάντως.αυτη από το πετ μου είπε και κάτι άλλο για να με μάθει και να έρχεται πάνω μου.να της παιρνω την τροφή για καμία ωρα και μετα να την ταΐζω εγώ.....ειναι σωστό αυτό?

----------


## stephan

> αχ το δοκίμασα κι αυτό στεφανε,αλλά πλέον έχει γίνει ατρόμητη και δεν την σταματάει τιποταλολλ!!!σε ευχαριστώ πάντως.αυτη από το πετ μου είπε και κάτι άλλο για να με μάθει και να έρχεται πάνω μου.να της παιρνω την τροφή για καμία ωρα και μετα να την ταΐζω εγώ.....ειναι σωστό αυτό?


Ενώνεις να την αφήσεις χωρίς τροφή για να αναγκαστεί να φάει από το χέρι σου; Αυτή μέθοδος είναι κατά την γνώμη μου τελείως λάθος και το λιγότερο βάρβαρη, την έχω ξανακούσει και πάντα από πετσοπαδες είναι ιδιαίτερα διαδεδομένη στον ''κλάδο'' τους  :Anim 55: . Η μικρή σου πρέπει να τρώει από το χέρι σου γιατί σε εμπιστεύεται και όχι διότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει αλλιώς.

----------


## cute

οκ σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.2 φορές το έκανα,αλλά δεν πρόκειται να το ξανακάνω.σε ευχαριστώ πολυ :winky:

----------


## serafeim

πρωτου κανεις κατι Δεσποινα ρωτα εδω εδω... οι πετσοπαδες μπορει να σου πουν οτι τους κατεβει κυριολεκτικα!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

Στην περίπτωσή της η Δέσποινα νομίζω πως θα πρέπει να αποφύγει κάτι τέτοιο..όχι μόνο επειδή είναι βάρβαρο για το πουλί... αλλά με τον φόβο μήπως γίνει και για την ίδια ! Είναι σίγουρο πως με τα νευράκια της μικρής της... μετά την αναγκαστική πείνα θα φάει τον σπόρο... κι όχι την ίδια; λολ  :: 

Α ρε Δέσποινα........... κουραγιοοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## cute

αχχχχχχχ!!!!εν τω μεταξυ,το πουλάκι δεν το έχω καλα καλα ούτε 2 μήνες.πιστευω ότι θα στρώσει....θελω να σας ρωτήσω πως καταλαβαίνουμε ότι ένα πουλάκι μας φωνάζει να του κάνουμε παρέα?αυτό που έκανα με την τροφή,πραγματικα δεν το σχολιάζω άλλο!!ήταν όντως λαθος

----------


## cute

σεραφείμ,όντως οι περισσότεροι πετσοπαδες δεν ξέρουν την τυφλά τους.ομως η συγκεκριμένη μου είπε 2-3 πραγματάκια(εκτός από αυτό με την τροφή) που δοκίμασα και είδα αποτελεσματα,ενώ εδω πέρα μου λέγατε απλώς να μην αντιδραω καθόλου οταν με δαγκωνει κι εγώ είχα απελπιστει :sad:

----------


## serafeim

οταν μενει μονο του και τσιριζει να εισαι σιγουρη πως θελει παρεα!!! ειναι εξαλου κοινωνικα πουλια, τα εχουμε πει αυτα  :Happy: 
εσυ αν μπορεις και ολη την μερα να ειστε μαζι καλο θα κανεις στην "σχεση" σας!!!

----------


## serafeim

Δεσποινα μολις μου ηρθε γιατι σε δαγκωνει το πουλακι... ελεος πως και δεν το ειχα σκεφτει νωριτερα!!!
το πουλακι προστατευει τον χωρο του απο οτι καταλαβαινω!!! αρα αν βαλεις το χερι σου μεσα σε μπουνια δεν θα σε δαγκωσει και αν το πλησιασεις θα ανεβει επανω...
δεν εχω καταλαβει κατι ομως... ηταν ηρεμο και ολα καλα δεν σε πειραζε και ξαφνηκα αρχιζε να σε δαγκωνει οποτε εβαζες χερι?

----------


## cute

συνήθως βλέπει αρκετές ώρες την ημέρα.βασικα λέω πάει το πουλί θα με βαρεθεί σε λίγο...χεχε.κατι που κάνει και μ τρελενει πραγματικά είναι οταν είμαι καμία φορα κοντά στο κλουβί και ανοιγοκλεινω αργά τα ματια μου ανοιγοκλείνει κι αυτό τα δικά του και είναι τοσο γλυκοοο :Happy: με αυτά που μου λες σεραφείμ τότε με αναζητάει πολλές φορές και εννοείται ότι πηγαινω και της μιλαω :Happy: γενικά προσπαθω οδό μπορώ να βλέπει αρκετές ώρες την ημέρα!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

Σεραφείμ της είπαν πως το πουλί.. για κάποιο λόγο.. έχει τρομάξει. 

Αυτό συνέβει την διάρκεια που η ίδια απουσίαζε.. εγώ θα ρωτούσα τη μανούλα τι σκατά συνέβει εκείνες τις ημέρες (για την ακρίβεια... θα την έπιανα με το μαλάκο σαν.. συζητησή.. ;.. να μου πεί "πως τα πέρασαν.. ΕΠΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ" (την κάθε κίνηση δηλαδή της μανούλας σε σχέση με το πουλί)

----------


## serafeim

Δεσποινα... ειμαι μικρος ακομα εγω και δεν μπορω να πω πολλα... καταλαβαινεις
αλλα να ξερεις πως οτι και να κανουμε,οτι και να πουμε,οσο χρονων και ας ειμαστε τα πουλια ειανι πουλια και αναζητανε παντα την φροντιδα μας και την παρεα μας ειδικα οι παπαγαλοι!!!
Να σου πω κατι? ειχα παρατησει τα κοκατιλς μου αρκετο καιρο κανα μηνα εναμισυ καπου εκει λογο δουλειων,σχολης και δεν μπορω να κρυψω και αθλητισμου!!! τα αποτελεσματΑ? χαλια μαυρα... τωρα 1 μηνα που αρχησα δυναμικα ξερεις τι αποτελεσματα εχω? το ενα κοκατιλ που δεν ξερω τι ειναι αρχησε να σφυραει παλι οπως του σφυραγα θεικο? η Εμιλουκα μου αρχησε και γινεται ΚΟΚΑΤΙΛ παλι θεικο? ναι.. ξερεις γιατι? γιατι τα πουλια βρηκαν αυτο που ηθελαν... παρεα,παιχνιδια,χαδια και καθημερινη φροντιδα που δεν τους την εδινα για εκεινο το χρονικο διαστημα,πλεον δεν θα ξαναγινει, ελπιζω να σε εκανα να καταλαβεις οτι εχουμε μια ψυχη και οχι ενα πουλι... για εμενα παει καπως διαφορετικα  :: 
δεν εχω πουλια εχω ΦΙΛΟΥΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## cute

κοιτα,το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ αυτό αλλά δεν νομίζω να ισχύει γιατί πριν λιγες μέρες συχνότερα και τώρα λιγοτερο με δαγκωνε κι οταν κατέβαινε και κατω στο πατωμα.βασικα στην αρχή αρχή το είχα σε ένα κλουβακι που του είχα βγάλει την οροφή.μεχρι τότε ήταν όλο μια χαρά.οταν τελείωσε η καραντίνα ή ίσως λίγο πριν τελειώσει που πλέον την είχα σε άλλο κλουβί(στο οποίο δεν είχα βγάλει το πάνω μέρος) και ξεθαρρεψε αρκετά αριζε και γινόταν πιο οξυθυμη και δεν ήθελε χάδια.σκεφτομαι μήπως αντιδρούσε έτσι διότι είχε συνηθίσει να είναι σε playground και όχι σε κλουβί,παρολο που την έβγαζα έξω.μετα ίσως μου πήρε και τον αερα και κατέληξε έτσι.τωρα στο κλουβι που είναι έχω βγάλει το από πάνω και μπορώ να πω ότι έχει ηρεμισει λιγακι.σε καμία εβδομάδα δυο το πολύ σκέφτομαι μα την έχω μόνιμα σε playground που θα της πάρω!!!

----------


## serafeim

ειναι πολυ επικυνδηνω αυτο να μενει μονιμαεξω και θα περναει ολο το βραδυ με στρες το πουλακι...
αλλο να ξερει οτι εχει την προστασια του κλουβιου οταν κοιμαται και αλλο να ξερει οτι θα εχει ολη μερα να παιζει και οτι θα εχει παρεα...

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Δεσποινα... ειμαι μικρος ακομα εγω και δεν μπορω να πω πολλα... καταλαβαινεις
> αλλα να ξερεις πως οτι και να κανουμε,οτι και να πουμε,οσο χρονων και ας ειμαστε τα πουλια ειανι πουλια και αναζητανε παντα την φροντιδα μας και την παρεα μας ειδικα οι παπαγαλοι!!!
> Να σου πω κατι? ειχα παρατησει τα κοκατιλς μου αρκετο καιρο κανα μηνα εναμισυ καπου εκει λογο δουλειων,σχολης και δεν μπορω να κρυψω και αθλητισμου!!! τα αποτελεσματΑ? χαλια μαυρα... τωρα 1 μηνα που αρχησα δυναμικα ξερεις τι αποτελεσματα εχω? το ενα κοκατιλ που δεν ξερω τι ειναι αρχησε να σφυραει παλι οπως του σφυραγα θεικο? η Εμιλουκα μου αρχησε και γινεται ΚΟΚΑΤΙΛ παλι θεικο? ναι.. ξερεις γιατι? γιατι τα πουλια βρηκαν αυτο που ηθελαν... παρεα,παιχνιδια,χαδια και καθημερινη φροντιδα που δεν τους την εδινα για εκεινο το χρονικο διαστημα,πλεον δεν θα ξαναγινει, ελπιζω να σε εκανα να καταλαβεις οτι εχουμε μια ψυχη και οχι ενα πουλι... για εμενα παει καπως διαφορετικα 
> δεν εχω πουλια εχω ΦΙΛΟΥΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!



Σεραφείμ, θεωρώ (η.. μεγάλη εγω  :: ).. ότι σε αυτή την περίπτωση, το ότι είσαι μικρός είναι προτέρημα και προνόμιο!

Ακριβώς επειδή ο τρόπος που λειτουργείς με το πουλί δεν είναι στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος του η.. τυπική κι άκρως απαραίτητη φροντίδα του (μαμ και καθάρισμα).. όπως είναι πιο πιθανό - για πολλούς λόγους - να κάνει ένας μεγάλος... 

άρα.. κι επειδή το πουλί το "γνωρίζεις" καλύτερα ... πιστεύω πως έχεις κάθε λόγο να μπορείς να λες πολλαααααααααά!

----------


## cute

αχ γιατί μου το είπε τώρα αυτο :sad: δηλαδή δεν μπορώ να την έχω έτσι?ή έστω σε κλουβί χωρίς την οροφή?όσο για αυτό που λες ποιο πάνω,εαν η μικρή με άφηνε θα εκμεταλλευομουν το κάθε λεπτό που θα είμασταν μαζί για χαδακια φιλάκια και παιχνιδάκια....αλλα δυστυχως ακομα περιοριζόμαστε μόνο στην κουβεντούλα.καρολιν ρην μανα μου την έχω ρωτήσει 1500 φορές εν έγινε κάτι και μου ελεγε όχι.απλως από ότι κατάλαβα δεν πολύ ασχολούταν μαζί της,δηλ. δεν της πολύ έκανε παρέα,λόγω εξωτερικών δουλειών...

----------


## Καρολίνα

τς τς τς.. Δέσποινα αμα λέω εγώ πως τα θηλυκά είναι κακιασμενααααααααα (μνησίκακα στην προκειμένη) χαχαχχχαχααχ

λές να κράταει μούτρα;;; που.. δεν είχε παρέα; ε λολ

----------


## serafeim

Δεσποιναααα θα μπορουσες εσυ να κοιμηθεις σε σπιτι χωρις οροφη? βγαλε το κρυο ή την ζεστη θα μπορουσες? ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα!!  :Happy: 
μην το βλεπεις το πουλι οτι το εχεις φυλακισμενο... το βραδυ οταν πρεπει να πεσει για υπνο στο κλουακι κα ιτο πρωι μολις ξυπνησεις ολη μερα στο σταντ θα συνηθησει ετσι κα ιτο μικρο σου και ολα θα ειναι καλα  :Happy:  γεμησε και το κουβακι παιχνιδιανα ασχοληται μεχρι να ξυπνησεις και θα πεταει απο χαρα!!  :Happy:

----------


## cute

εεμ να σας πω και κάτι άλλο που μου ειπε αυτή από το πετ?ή θα με βρίζετε?
μου είπε να μην του έχω παρα πολλά παιχνίδια.γιατι το ζητούμενο είναι να ασχολείται με εμένα...
Μην με βρίζετε plzzzz ::

----------


## Καρολίνα

Ω καλά.. σάμπως εγώ που δεν τους είχα παρά μια κούνια και κανά.. καλαμάκι λολ.. ασχολιόνταν μαζί μου;  ::

----------


## serafeim

Γιατι να σε βριζουμε μωρε? πας καλα? χαχαχαχα να σε βοηθησουμε θελουμε με τον καλυτερο τροπο που μπορουμε!!!!
εγω εκ μερους μου δεν θα εβγαζα παιχνιδια πραγμα που εκανα και μετανιωσα.... μπορεις να ψαξεις στο ιντερνετ τι παιχνιδια να φτιαξεις υπαρχουν πολα ειδη παιχνιδων(μυαλου,ψυχαγωγια  ς,ευρεση τροφης κλπ κλπ) παιζουν ρολο... τισως σε βγαλει στη ναπεξω οσο παιζει χεχεχεχε αλλα δεν νομιζω να σε εμποδησει... και εσυ να φανταστω σκεφτηκες δικιο εχει  αλλα και παλι λεω ΝΟΜΙΖΩ οτι δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο  :Happy:  Δεσποινα βιντεακι το μικρο τερατακι να σε κατασπαραζει και το κλουβι του... ισως φτεει και αυτο για αυτην την επιθετικοτητα το οτι ειναι ανοιχτο απο επανω ....
ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΥΡΙΟ τα υπολοιπα  :Happy:  εχω σχολη!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

Καληνύχτα ΜΙΚΡΟΥΛΗ  :winky:  χεχεχε  :Happy:

----------


## cute

κι εγώ σχολειοοο :: καληνυχταααα :winky:

----------


## Καρολίνα

αχμμ... κι εγώ δουλειά............................. μα θα κάτσω λίγο ακόμα  ::

----------


## cute

μα σημερα του άνοιξα από πάνω το κλουβί του:/τεσπα,αυριοοοο!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

Φιλάκια κούκλα μου, καλή ξεκουραση (κι ανάρρωση  ::  )

----------


## cute

αχ ρε παιδιά είναι απελπισία αυτό το πουλι :sad: δεν μπορώ....εχουμε τέσσερις εβδομάδες και βάλε με αυτή την κατασταση και δεν έχω δει καθόλου βελτιωση :sad: τι άλλο να κανω πια?είναι σαν να με μισεί αυτό το πουλί.και στο κατω κατω εγώ δεν του έχω κάνει τίποτα και αυτό είναι που με στεναχωρει :sad:

----------


## Καρολίνα

Τι σου έκανε;  :sad:

----------


## serafeim

αχ ρε δεσποινα τι να σου πω... οτι ηξερα και εχω εφαρμοσει προσωπικα με επιτυχια στο ειπα...
νομιζω πως βιαζεσαι... προσπαθησε να κανεις υπομονη και δωστου λιγο χρονο... ξερεις πως εχουν τα πραγματα!!!

----------


## cute

ποσο χρόνο να του δωσω:'( και τι εννοείς να του δώσω χρόνο.καταρχας πες νμου πως να ασχολουμε μαζί του για να μην μελανχολησει αφού δεν με αφήνει να το πλησιάσω..δεν μπορώ να έχω κάθε μέρα δυο τρεις καινούργιες δαγκωνιες:'(

----------


## serafeim

Μενεις και μακρυα αναθεμα σε χεχεχεχε
να καθεσε για αρχη κοντα του σχεδον κολητα με το κλουβι... σιγα σιγα θα βαζεις τ οχερι με ενα ξυλακι να αναιβει πανω σε αυτο και με μια λιχουδια που τρελενεται αυτο!!!
μετα αυτο θα γινει με το χερι σου και σιγα σιγα θα ερθουν και τα χαδια... δεν ειναι κατι το δυσκολο απλα θελει υπομονη και επιμονη... αν και εχεις πεσει σε δυσκολη περιπτωση χμμμμ :/

----------


## cute

το ξέρω ότι για εσας είναι πολύ λάθος,αλλά δυστυχώς.......σκεφτομαι να την δώσω σε κάποιον.και ΙΣΩΣ αν ξανά πάρω παπαγαλο,θα πάρω κοκατιλ που έχω διαβάσει πως είναι πιο χαδιαρικα και ήρεμα.υποθετικα μιλάω πάντα...

----------


## serafeim

Δεσποινα ποσο χρονων εισαι?
γιατι να δωσεις το πουλακι δεν το θες? ή επειδη ζωριζεσε? η Καρολινα που την φοβουνται τι να κανει μωρε?
ξερεις ποσο ωραια θα νιωσεις οταν το βαλεις πανω στο χερι σου και δεν σε τσιμπαει ποια?  :Happy: 
εξακολουθουμε να περιμενουμε το βιντεο!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δεσποινα.. το εχουμε πει ξανα αυτο! Ειναι η εφηβεια..! Το να τη δωσεις δεν ειναι η λυση..! Βεβαια ειναι δικη σου επιλογη και δεν θα σου πουμε εμεις τι να κανεις! Επισης δεν ισχυει οτι τα κοκατιλς ειναι πιο χαδιαρικα (σε ενα ποσοστο) !! Εξαρταται απο τον χαρακτηρα του καθε πουλιου!!

----------


## cute

σεραφείμ είμαι 14!το πουλάκι το αγαπάω,αλλά αυτό όχι απ' ότι φαινεται :sad: και μου την έχει σπάσει πολύ ότι το πηρα ήμερο και έχει καταλήξει έτσι.τι του έκανα πια και δεν λέει να στρώσει με τίποτα?? :sad: εχω στενοχωρηθει και κλάψει παρα πολύ ολον αυτό τον καιρο:'(γιατί είμαι απελπισμένη.απο τη μια τα διαβάσματα,από την αλλά ο πατερας μου που νομίζει πως ότι του λένε στο πετ σοπ ειναι και σωστό.το μεσημέρι μου ελεγε οτι δεν του εχω μάθει τίποτα.νομιζει οτι είναι πολύ εύκολο.και μου είπε οτι οταν το πήγαμε στο πετσοπ μέσα σε μιση ώρα είχε αλλάξει συμπεριφορά,και κάτι τέτοιες βλακειες,και νευριασα παρα πολύ...εν τω μεταξυ το χέρι μου έχει γεμίσει παντού πληγες κι οταν πήγαινα να της προσφέρω το δάχτυλο μου για να ανέβει πάνω μου έκανε πληγή πάνω στην πληγή!μιλάμε για τον πόνο...

----------


## serafeim

Δεσποινα βαλτου ενα βιντεακι να ακουσει αλλα λοβ και δες συμπεριφορα.......
εγω δεν ξερω τι αλλο να προτεινω νομιζω τα εξαντλησα ολα παο την μερια μου!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

Παιδακια...υπαρχει μια διαφορα μεταξυ εμου και της δεσποινας.. εγω δεν πηρα τα πουλια με την λογικη..να παιζουμε..να καθονται στο χερι μου κτλ. Τα πηρα με την λογικη οτι το πουλι...ειναι για το κλουβι.-  Μετεπειτα διαβασα (εδω) οτι μπορεις να εχεις τετοιες επαφες μαζι τους.αρα;..για εμενα το οτι με δαγκωσε ηταν αναμενομενο (το περιμενα) και αυτονοητο. Συνεπως απο πλευρας μου δεν ειχα/εχω κανεναν λογο να απογοητευθω..ακριβως διοτι - εξαρχης - δεν περιμενα κατι διαφορετικο (βεβαια αν αλλαξει κατι σαφως και θα με ενθουσιασει!). Το Δεσποινακι ομως το πηρε με την αντιθετη λογικη και ειναι φυσιολογικο να νοιωθει απογοητευμενη.... πηρε εναν  φ ι λ ο....και βιωνει σαν με εναν "εχθρο" (ας μου επιτραπει η λεξη).

Τελος παντων, αν μου επιτρεπετε...παροτι δεν γνωριζω απο ψυχολογια πτηνων...η ταπεινη μου γνωμη.. να αφησει το πουλακι για λιγο μονο του. Οχι πιεση για να το φερει παλι κοντα της. Αν δεν θελει...το πολυ πολυ αυτη η επιμονη να το εκνευριζει περισσοτερο (εγω πχ αν ηθελα για λιγο την ησυχια μου κι απο την αλλη ειχα καποιον να με ρωταει "τι εχεις κ τι εχεις" - και τιποτε να μην ειχα, θα αποκτουσα! )

Οταν το το πουλακι θα ειναι ετοιμο (θα φανει) ας ξεκινησει σαν στην πρωτη γνωριμια. Ουτε βιντεακια....ουτε χερακια...ουτε τιποτε το πιεστικο   :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

θα συμφωνησω... εξαλου δεν μπορουμε να κναουμε και αλλιως τωρα!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

Χεχε  :Stick Out Tongue: p


Επισης να σε ενημερωσω... πως η καρολινα πηρε τα μετρα της! (Οχι για  την κασα!). Αγορασε δυο υπεεεροχα ζευγαρια γαντια (απο μαγαζι με ειδη "προστασιας εργαζομενων λολ ...καταντια χαχα)..και τους τα κουναει επιδεικτικα  κ α ι  προκλητικα!!! Αμα θελει η στριιιιγκλα ας κραξει παλι! Λολ

----------


## cute

καρολίνα όλα αυτά που είπες είναι αυτά ακριβως που νιώθω και σκέφτομαι!!πραγματικα σου βγάζω το καπέλο!! :: και παμε τώρα στο θέμα μας για ποσο καιρο να μην την ζαληζω,για να αρχισω μετά αυτό που μου είπες εσύ σεραφείμ με το ξυλάκι!!!!
(να γιατρευτούν και λιγακι οι πληγες..χεχεχε :: )

----------


## Καρολίνα

Δεσποινακι οταν κατευθυνεσαι κοντα στο κλουβι της με απωτερους σκοπους  :Stick Out Tongue: ...   την παρατηρεις να την πιανει.. νευρικοτητα;

----------


## cute

οχι,ουτε καν....βασικα συμπεριφερετε φυσιολογικα,καθαριζει τα φτερα της,πινει,τρωει,κοιμαται....  α παντα!
αυτο μου το εκανε σημερα

----------


## Καρολίνα

Και την πιανουν τα διαολια ποτε; οταν βαλεις το χερι;

----------


## lagreco69

Δεσποινα το μικρο σου ειναι πολυ στρεσαρισμενο!! σε δαγκωνει καθαρα απο αντιδραση εαν κρινω απο τις πληγες σου. αφησε το για δυο εβδομαδες στο κλουβι του χωρις να το πλησιαζεις καθολου για παιχνιδια! μονο για τροφη, νερο και καθαριοτητα και ολα αυτα με πολυ αργες κινησεις! για να ηρεμησει.

----------


## cute

μερικες ωεες φωτο της μικρης.....
μετα το πρωτο της μπανακι στην μπανιεριτσα της!!!! :Happy: \

----------


## cute

> Και την πιανουν τα διαολια ποτε; οταν βαλεις το χερι;


ναι!!!!αλλα δεν της αρεσει να μενει και μονη της....μακρια και αγαπημενοι ενα πραγμα..χαχαχα!

----------


## cute

> Δεσποινα το μικρο σου ειναι πολυ στρεσαρισμενο!! σε δαγκωνει καθαρα απο αντιδραση εαν κρινω απο τις πληγες σου. αφησε το για δυο εβδομαδες στο κλουβι του χωρις να το πλησιαζεις καθολου για παιχνιδια! μονο για τροφη, νερο και καθαριοτητα και ολα αυτα με πολυ αργες κινησεις! για να ηρεμησει.


σε ευχαριστω δημητρη.μα κι εγω το ειχα πει πιο πανω αυτο,αλλα οχι για να της κανω αντιποινα,αλλα για να ηρεμισει λιγο...

----------


## Καρολίνα

Τα ιδια ειπαμε με τον lagreco χεχε (εγω σε πμ!) Οποτε δεσποινα......ξεκινα τις αλλαγεες (ειναι πανεμορφηηηηη!)

Τετοια κοριτσαρα σκεφτεσαι να διωξεις;;;;; κοιτα μη σε δαγκωσω κι εγω λεεεεμεεεε  :Stick Out Tongue: p

----------


## cute

χαχαχαχαχ :Big Grin:

----------


## cute

μόνο εγώ δεν βλέπω τις φωτο που έχω την πληγή?

----------


## Καρολίνα

Δέσποινα έλααα μία έχεις βάλει.. και οκ.. την είδαμε! Αλλά τι θες να μας πεις;;;Δεν αξίζει μια (μια... που λέει ο λόγος) πληγή για ένα τέτοιο μουτρακι;;; χαχαχαχαα

----------


## Καρολίνα

> ναι!!!!αλλα δεν της αρεσει να μενει και μονη της....μακρια και αγαπημενοι ενα πραγμα..χαχαχα!



κάτι που απο μόνο του δείχνει πως ΟΝΤΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ! χαχαχαχα

----------


## cute

ναι μια εβαλα εχεις δίκιο και όχι δεν θέλω να δςιξω κάτι,απλώς ρώτησα γιατί δεν τις εβλεπα :Happy:

----------


## cute

> κάτι που απο μόνο του δείχνει πως ΟΝΤΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ! χαχαχαχα


χαχαχαχ σωστοοο :Big Grin:

----------


## Καρολίνα

πλάκα σου κάνω  :Happy:

----------


## cute

> Δέσποινα έλααα μία έχεις βάλει.. και οκ.. την είδαμε! Αλλά τι θες να μας πεις;;;Δεν αξίζει μια (μια... που λέει ο λόγος) πληγή για ένα τέτοιο μουτρακι;;; χαχαχαχαα


καημένη καρολίνα....ωστε σε ξεγέλασε κι εσενα με αυτό το γλυκο μουτρακι του εε?χαχα!
κι εγώ έτσι την επαθα....χαχαχαχαχ :: που να την δεις οταν νευριάζει και φουσκώνει.σου έρχετε να την ζουληξεις...σαν χνουσωτο μπαλάκι είναι...αλλα φυσικά δεν ρισκάρεις να κανείς κάτι τέτοιο.χαχαχαχα!!!!

----------


## cute

> πλάκα σου κάνω


ναι καλέ δεν παρεξηγω.απλως έχω τα "νευρακια" της εφηβειας :winky:

----------


## Καρολίνα

> καημένη καρολίνα....ωστε σε ξεγέλασε κι εσενα με αυτό το γλυκο μουτρακι του εε?χαχα!
> κι εγώ έτσι την επαθα....χαχαχαχαχπου να την δεις οταν νευριάζει και φουσκώνει.σου έρχετε να την ζουληξεις...σαν χνουσωτο μπαλάκι είναι...αλλα φυσικά δεν ρισκάρεις να κανείς κάτι τέτοιο.χαχαχαχα!!!!



χαχχαχαχαχαχα πάνω απο όλα η σωματική μας ακεραιότητα ε;;; (αμ ξέρει αυτή τι κάνει!)

----------


## cute

αν συνεχίσει έτσι πάντως και εγώ ξέρω τι θα κανω,χαχαχαχ!!!πλάκα κανω.
αλλά πραγματικα τώρα έχω τραυματική εμπειρία με αυτό το πουλί...τοσο δάγκωμα πια?? :: 
θα την ξεμαλιασω καμία ώρα.. ::

----------


## Καρολίνα

πλάκωσέ την στα χαστούκια! .......με κανά φτερό  :: pp

----------


## cute

χαχαχαχ... :Big Grin: οχι εντάξει τη λυπαμε την καημένη.αχ Παναγία μου θα ηρεμισω δυο βδομαδουλες :Big Grin:

----------


## Καρολίνα

> χαχαχαχ...οχι εντάξει τη λυπαμε την καημένη.αχ Παναγία μου θα ηρεμισω δυο βδομαδουλες



άστα αυτααααά! Σε κόβω να τα τρως όλα τα νύχια απο την ανυπομονησία να περάσουν  :Happy: ))))))))

----------


## cute

λες?χαχαχα ίσως!!!ανυπομονώ για την ώρα και τη στιγμη που θα την έχω ξανά στην αγκαλιά μου και θα με αφήνει να την χαιδευω :Happy: λοιπόν καληνυχτααααα!;!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

Καλό ξημέρωμααααααααααααααα  :Happy: )))))))

----------


## cute

μπορώ να πω ότι ειμαιιι χαρουμενηηη :Big Grin: γιατι είχα κατεβάσει το κλουβί της τορι κατω στο πατωμα για να κατέβει και να πάει όπου θελει.αφου την άφησα για κανα μισάωρο μόνη της πήγα και έκατσα σχετικά κοντά στο κλουβι(όχι διπλα ή κολλητά,είχαμε κανα 60 εκ. απόσταση!εε και βγήκε από το κλουβί της μετά από ένα πεντάλεπτο,και ήρθε ανέβαινε πάνω στις παντόφλες μου,ψευτοδαγκωνε τα ρουχα μου και γενικώς με περιεργαζόταν.....περναγε κατω από τα πόδια μου πίσω από την πλάτη μου και τέτοια!!α σεραφείμ ξανά εβαλα και την οροφή του κλουβιού της!! :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

ωραια... τοτε ακολουθα οτι σου ειπαν τα παιδια... νομιζω θα τα καταφερεις ειναι πολυ συμαντικο να την αφησεις να δει οτι δεν εισαι κινδυνος για αυτη νκαι ολας... αλλα και εγω τωρα νομιζω πως το καλυτερο ειναι η ησυχια !!!

----------


## cute

αχ τώρα σκαρφάλωσε στην αγκαλιά μου!!!!!!και με δάγκωσε λιγουλακιιιι ::

----------


## cute

θα σας βάλω και φωτο από το ράμφος της σε λίγο γιατί το βλέπω λίγο ξεφλουδισμένο,κι ανυσηχω για scaly face:/aαν και δεν νομίζω...

----------


## Καρολίνα

μπράααααααααααααααααααααα  αααβο σας  :Happy: ))))))) συνέχισε έτσι.. αντι να την 'κυνηγάς' εσύ... άσε εκείνη να σε αναζητάει  :Happy: ))))))


(εμένα η άλλη πρώτη φορά σήμερα ήρθε να μασουλήσει απο το μίλλετ που κρατούσα στο χέρι! Τόσο καιρό μόνο η αγορίνα μου καταδεχόταν - έπεφτε με τα μούτρα συγκεκριμένα) λολ

----------


## cute

μπραααβοοοοοοο και σε εσενα τοτε :Happy: 
καλα συνεχεια πάνω μου έρχεται,αλλά θελει να ανεβαίνει στον ώμο μου και να μπλέκεται μέσα στα μαλλια μου και να τα μασουλαει.σε οποιον ώμο έχω τα μαλλια μου σε αυτόν πάει :: ειναι σωστό όμως να ανεβαίνει στον ώμο μου?δυο φορές έχει σκαρφαλώσει σημερα και τις δυο πήγα τον ώμο κοντά στο κλουβί της για να κατέβει....

----------


## cute

ανέβηκε και στο χέρι μου :Big Grin: μετα από τοσο καιροοο!!!εν τω μεταξυ..σημερα που δεν την ενοχλουσα καθόλου,με πλησίασε μόνη της παρα πολυ!!!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

Χοχο κι ο εγωισμος εχει τα οριαααα του!! Χεχεχε

Δεσποινακι μου εγω οπως ξερεις απο πουλια δεν ξερω - τωρα αρχισα να ασχολουμαι. Πιστευω ομως (κι ετσι τα αντιμετωπιζω) οτι ειναι σαν..μικρα παιδακια. Οχιβρεφη...καπου στα 8-10 :-) γι αυτο σου ειχα πει μην την πιεζεις αμα δεν θελει κατι  :Happy: )))))))

Στην δικια μου, οταν παω κοντα στο κλουβι κ μιλαω στον αλλον,ο οποιος ερχεται κ προσπαθει να φερει την κεφαλιτσα του οσο πιο κοντα μπορει...το παιζω αδιαφορη (δεν την κοιταζω ευθεως παρα με την ακρη της ματιας μου - ασε που παιρνει...ενα τουπε! Πολυ....υπερανω χαχαχα). Ετσι κ με το μιλλετ..ερχοταν ο αλλος, μασουλαγε με την ψυχη του..αυτη..βραχος! Εγω....εκανα τον μλκ! (Οταν τελειωνε ομως ο αλλος δεν αφηνα μεσα αλλο τσαμπι ειδικα για αυτην, οπως εκανα στην αρχη!... απλα.... "τελος! Ως την επομενη φορα...παλι ομως απο το χερι μου!". Εεεε ειδε, αποειδε το πτηνο...ηρθε  :Stick Out Tongue: ppp

----------


## serafeim

Καρολινα εχεις απολυτο δικιο και ομως ετσι ειναι!!!
Χαρηκα πολυ που διαβασα τετοιες βελτιωσεις !!!
Μπραβο Δεσποινακι... ευχομαι γρηγορα να σταματησει να ειναι ΖΟΜΠΙ!!!!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Καρολίνα

Σεραφειμ απο οσα ζωακια εχω,εχω διαπιστωσει οτι εχουν καλη ψυχουλα,πονηρο μυαλουδακι...ειναι πολυυυ της εκμετταλευσης (απο ενστικτο)..και ιδιαιτερα ξεροκεφαλα! Ακριβως οπως ενα μικρο παιδι! Χαχαχα

----------


## serafeim

Καρολινα εισαι μητερα??  :Happy:  χεχεχε
ξερεις πολλα !!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Καρολινα εισαι μητερα??  χεχεχε
> ξερεις πολλα !!!!


Χαχαχαχα ναιιιιι!!! Και μαντεψε;... σε 7,5 χρονο! Λοοολ

----------


## serafeim

Τι λεμε για ανθρωπους? Να σου ζησει ετσι? χαχαχαχα
τα εχω παιξει δεν ειμαι καλα σημερα... να φανταστεις δεν ειχα τι να κανω και εκανα χορτοπιτα και σοκολατοπιτα... η χορτοπιτα εινα ιστο φουρνο και η σοκολατοπιτα εχει 2 κομματακια :Ο

----------


## Καρολίνα

Ναι, ναθ! Αυτο λενε  :Stick Out Tongue: pp βεβαι και "να  α ε χαιρεται" αν πεις παλι λογικο θα μου ακουστει! Χαχαχαχα

----------


## cute

> Τι λεμε για ανθρωπους? Να σου ζησει ετσι? χαχαχαχα
> τα εχω παιξει δεν ειμαι καλα σημερα... να φανταστεις δεν ειχα τι να κανω και εκανα χορτοπιτα και σοκολατοπιτα... η χορτοπιτα εινα ιστο φουρνο και η σοκολατοπιτα εχει 2 κομματακια :Ο


αχ θέλω λιγη σοκολατοπιτα!!!!να μου κρατήσεις κομμάτι...χαχα :: 
σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιααα!!από εδω και πέρα έτσι θα συνεχίσω,μέχρι να περάσουν αυτές οι δυο εβδομάδες.θα κάθομαι κοντά της και θα περιμένω να έρθει αυτή σε εμενα :Happy: εύχομαι έτσι κάτι να καταφέρω!!!

----------


## serafeim

σουυυυυυυυυυυυυτ... θα γινει σιγουρα!!!!!
ειμαι σιγουρος 100% πως το λενε..... 
ακου εδω "εύχομαι έτσι κάτι να καταφέρω!!!"....
σε 2-3 μερες θα δεις σπουδαια διαφορα!!!
λες και πηρες στο σχολειο Βαθμους ολα 10 ή 20 αναλογα πως τα εχετε εσεις τωρα!!!

----------


## cute

20...χαχα :winky: να σε ρωτήσω απλώς κάτι...οταν σκαρφαλώνει στον ώμο μου να την κατεβάζω?
φυσικά τώρα στην αρχή,δεν την ακουμπάω.απλως πλησιάζω τον ώμο μου στο κλουβί της,την ψιλο ξεμπλεκω λίγο από τα μαλλια μόυ και την αφήνω να πάει μόνη της στο κλουβι :Happy: να το συνεχίσω?

----------


## serafeim

ναι για καλο και για κακο μην νομιζει οτι μπορει να κανει και οτι θελει!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

Το πάτε το φέρνετε να την τσαντίσετε πάλι... αααααααμ την επόμενη φορά που αρχίσει τις αγριάδες, θα είμαι με το μέρος της! (πόσο υπομονή να κάνει πια ένα μικρούλι; ) λοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοολ  ::

----------


## cute

> ναι για καλο και για κακο μην νομιζει οτι μπορει να κανει και οτι θελει!!!


ναι και εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα!!!οταν την ξεμπλεκω από τα μαλλια κάνει μια παραπονιαρικη κάπως φωνούλα...χαχα ::

----------


## cute

> Το πάτε το φέρνετε να την τσαντίσετε πάλι... αααααααμ την επόμενη φορά που αρχίσει τις αγριάδες, θα είμαι με το μέρος της! (πόσο υπομονή να κάνει πια ένα μικρούλι; ) λοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοολ


άμα την αφήνω όμως μπορεί να νομίζει ότι αυτή είναι η αρχηγός!!!
άσε που φοβαμε μην μου κουτσουλησει και τα μαλλια χαχαχα :Big Grin:

----------


## Καρολίνα

Δέσποινα άστην λίγο μωρέ, τι θα κάνει δηλαδή; Άμα την βγάζεις συνέχεια στο τέλος θα νομίσει πως την αποφεύγεις κιόλας (οκ θα της χρωστούσες βέβαια... αλλά............ άντε να της εξηγήσεις  :: )

----------


## Καρολίνα

> άμα την αφήνω όμως μπορεί να νομίζει ότι αυτή είναι η αρχηγός!!!
> άσε που φοβαμε μην μου κουτσουλησει και τα μαλλια χαχαχα



"Και τον σκύλο χορτάτο και την πίτα ολόκληρη".......... (τα "παιδιά" της ηλικίας μου βέβαια το λένε κι αλλιώς! λολ)

----------


## cute

όχι εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα να έρχεται στην αγκαλιά μου και όπου άλλου θελει!!κι άμα αρχίσει να μου δαγκώνει τον λαιμο ή τα αυτάκια μου ;χαχαχαχ :: λοοοοοολ :Big Grin:

----------


## serafeim

Καρολινα τα αγρια πουλια στην φυση τα κυριαρχα κοιμουνται στο ψηλοτερο κλαδι!!! ΙΕΡΑΡΧΕΙΑ ο νομος της επιβιωσης!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Καρολινα τα αγρια πουλια στην φυση τα κυριαρχα κοιμουνται στο ψηλοτερο κλαδι!!! ΙΕΡΑΡΧΕΙΑ ο νομος της επιβιωσης!!!



Ναι ρε παιδί μου, αλλά εμείς την φύση του την κάναμε............. μη πω........ χεχ

Και για το κουνέλι μου μου έλεγαν διάφορα στην αρχή... αλλά τελικά - αν εξαιρέσεις το εμφανισιακό κομμάτι - έχει κατά 85% (!!!!!) "εξανθρωπιστεί" λολ


(παω να πάρω την κόρη μου απο μια επίσκεψη κι επανέρχομαι!)

----------


## serafeim

καρολι τι να πω... αν δω και λοβ να πηγαινει τουαλετα τοτε παω πασο... χαχαχαχαχα
τοτε θα ξερω οτι θα ζηταει και καφε πρωι πρωι χαχαχαχα
μιλαμε ομως οχι για πουλι αλλα υβριδιο πουλιου ανθρωπου!!! μου εδωσες ιδεα...
δειτε στο θεμα με τα υβριδια που εχουμε τα παραξενα να δειτε σε λιγο!!  :Happy:  Δεσποινα δες και εσυ

----------


## cute

γεια σας!!τι κάνετε?εγώ κάθομαι εδω με την τορι στην αγκάλιασα μου!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Kostakos

LOL σοβαρά? είανι ήρεμη..? τι κάνει.. 'άντε με το κάλο και το παρεξηγήσατε το κοριτσάκι!

----------


## cute

new photos........


γιατι ειναι ετσι το φτερωμα της??βασικα σε καποια σημεια ειδε καινουργιες βελονιτσες!!!

----------


## Kostakos

βρε τι κουκλάκι είανι αυτό????  Το μουτράκι της είναι όλα τα λεφτά!!

----------


## cute

χαχαχα εχει φαση η μικρηη!!ασε τωρα οπου πηγαινει περναω απο πισω και μαζευω κουτσουλιες ::

----------


## serafeim

Δεσποινακιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ιιιιιιιιιιι.... μπρααααααααααααβο σου!! ειναι φανταστικο το θεαμα!!!!
περναει πτεροροια η μικρη μπανιεριτσα με λιγο μηλοξυδο οτι πρεπει ειναι!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Aληθεις μήλο ξύδι βρίσκεις και στα σουπερμ´αρκετ????

----------


## serafeim

ναι αλλα οχι βιολογικο!!! ΣΟΥΠΕΡ μαρκετ οχι ΜΙΝΙ μαρκετ

----------


## Kostakos

Δηλαδή εμείς θελουμε βιολογικό η όχι για να καταλάβω ...

----------


## serafeim

:Happy:  μην με δουλευεις!!! 
εννοειται και θελουμε βιολογικο!!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Αρα Οκ γιατί έτσι όπως το είπες αλλιώς μου φάνηκε....

----------


## cute

σας ευχαριστω πολλυυυυυυυυυ!!!ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενηηηη :Big Grin: 
καλα τωρα που κανει και μπανιο στην μπανιεριτσα της θα της βαζω,αλλα ποσο συχνα?

----------


## serafeim

> Στο νερο εγω το βαζω μια φορα τον μηνα για 5 συνεχόμενες μερες, 5 ml μηλοξυδου στα 100ml νερου...
> Για την μπανιερα βαζω παλι ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου σε ολοκληρη την μπανιερα!!!!



.......

----------


## Καρολίνα

> καρολι τι να πω... αν δω και λοβ να πηγαινει τουαλετα τοτε παω πασο... χαχαχαχαχα
> τοτε θα ξερω οτι θα ζηταει και καφε πρωι πρωι χαχαχαχα
> μιλαμε ομως οχι για πουλι αλλα υβριδιο πουλιου ανθρωπου!!! μου εδωσες ιδεα...
> δειτε στο θεμα με τα υβριδια που εχουμε τα παραξενα να δειτε σε λιγο!!  Δεσποινα δες και εσυ




Σεραφείμ συνελθεεεεεεεεεεεέ  :: 

Εννοώ ότι αλλάζουν τα "ένστικτά"... κάποιες φοβίες.. κάποιες συνήθειες  :Happy: ) (αχχχχ αυτό με την τουαλέτα... ας μπορούσε κάποιος να μάθει το κουνέλι μου - κι ας μην τραβούσε καζανάκι! - και τί στον κόσμο) lol

----------


## serafeim

χααχαχαχαχαχα
Καρολινα μπορεις να το μαθεις!!!! κρεμασετο απο πανω απο την τουαλετα !!!
Δεσποινα νεα?

----------


## cute

άμα το μάθαινε στο κουνέλι σου,ας πέρναγε κι από μένα να το μάθει στην τορηη,που κοτσιλαει όπου βρει ανά 15λεπτα ::

----------


## Καρολίνα

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαα εγω Δέσποινα το έχω πεί! Έχουμε πέσει θύματα των γυναικοζώων μας χαχχαχαχαχαα

----------


## cute

> χααχαχαχαχαχα
> Καρολινα μπορεις να το μαθεις!!!! κρεμασετο απο πανω απο την τουαλετα !!!
> Δεσποινα νεα?


ναι..λοιπον!σημερα παρατήρησα κάτι σε σχέση με την τορι...
δεν της αρέσει........η ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ!!!κοντεβει να μου φάει και το κινητό και την φωτογραφική μηχανη!!!χαχαχαχαχα ::

----------


## Καρολίνα

ή δεν την καταλαβαίνει και απλά την περιεργάζεται  :: 


(σε άλλη περίπτωση μήπως θεωρεί πως "αυτά τα ΚΑΚΑ μηχανήματα" της τρώνε χρόνο απο την μανούλα;; χεχεχεχεχεχ)

----------


## serafeim

γκουχου γκουχου γκουχου γκουχου... συγγνωμη που ενοχλω κοριτσακια!!!
αλλα ο ΤουτουΥς (Καρολινα) δεν ειναι γυναικοζωακη!!!
Αντε που καθεται και σου κελαηδα ολη μερα!!!!

----------


## serafeim

παιζει μωρε... πολυ μου αρεσει... αγκαροαγαποπουλακι ειναι τελικα!!  :Happy:

----------


## Καρολίνα

> γκουχου γκουχου γκουχου γκουχου... συγγνωμη που ενοχλω κοριτσακια!!!
> αλλα ο ΤουτουΥς (Καρολινα) δεν ειναι γυναικοζωακη!!!
> Αντε που καθεται και σου κελαηδα ολη μερα!!!!




άσε τα γκουχ (και πάρε καμιά halls  :: )... διότι ο Τουτουης... δεν είναι το ΜΟΝΟ ζωάκι 'δω μεσα στο τρελλάδικοοοοοοοοο λολ

είναι συνολικά 4 θηλυκά! (κουνέλι.. το ένα lovebird... το ένα ψάρι.. και το σκυλί!)

είπες κάτι γκούχου γκούχου;  :: pppppppppp



(υγ. ΙΣΩΣ και το ένα χελώνι αλλά αυτό... άγνωστο ακόμα)

----------


## serafeim

Καρολινα εμαθα ενα πεντανοστιμο στιφαδο!!! πες ειναι και θυληκο οτι πρεπει τρυφερο τρυφερο

----------


## cute

ωχ καρολίνα..εχεις μπλέξει άγρια με τόσες γυναίκες μέσα στο σπίτι...χαχαχαχ!!!
σεραφειμ κάνε μια μετάφραση στη λέξη αγκαροαγαποπουλακι,γιατί η μέρα σημερα ήταν δύσκολη,και το μυαλο μου δεν λειτουργεί και πολύ καλα ::

----------


## Καρολίνα

κάτω τα χέρια απο το χνουδωτό μου ωρεεεεεεεεεεε!!! (κάποιος μου είχε πεί πως για να γίνει νόστιμο το κρέας, 1 βδομαδούλα πριν το.. μοιραίο.. να της δίνω να τρώει θυμάρι λολ)

----------


## Kostakos

Διαβάζω μιλάμε την προτελευταία σελίδα ... Ναι μωρ εκεί που μπαίνει και η καρολινα ... Μιλάμε γελάω μόνος μου και με κοροϊδεύουν οι δικοί μου... Τα λες ωράια !!!! Τεσπα αφήστε παιδιά και ο δικός μου έχει ένα κόλλημα με τη τεχνολογία αλλά μόνο που κολλάει και νομίζει ότι του ανήκει και θα το χάσω το δάχτυλο καμία μέρα με το tablet...

----------


## serafeim

κρουασαν κρουασαν να τρωει καρολινα με πραλινα φουντουκιου... να δεις νοστιμαδα μετα !!!!!!!!!!!! ψησου χαχαχα  :winky: 
Δεσποινα αγαποπουλάκι=lovebird

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Διαβάζω μιλάμε την προτελευταία σελίδα ... Ναι μωρ εκεί που μπαίνει και η καρολινα ... Μιλάμε γελάω μόνος μου και με κοροϊδεύουν οι δικοί μου... Τα λες ωράια !!!! Τεσπα αφήστε παιδιά και ο δικός μου έχει ένα κόλλημα με τη τεχνολογία αλλά μόνο που κολλάει και νομίζει ότι του ανήκει και θα το χάσω το δάχτυλο καμία μέρα με το tablet...



αυτη την εικόνα του "γελάω μπροστά στο pc" (για να είμαι ακριβής... ΧΤΥΠΙΕΜΑΙ απο τα γέλια μπροστά στο pc)...την βιώνουν οι συνάδελφοί μου 15 χρόνια τώρα............... (αφού δεν έχουν φωνάξει κάνεναν να με μαζέψει με λευκό πουκαμισάκι.........................  ::  )

----------


## cute

ναι βρε το ξέρω αλλά εσύ έγραψες....αγκαροαγαποπουλα  κι :Happy:

----------


## Καρολίνα

> ναι βρε το ξέρω αλλά εσύ έγραψες....αγκαροαγαποπουλα  κι



τα πάντα τα κάνει μήπως υπό μορφή.. αγγαρείας;.. - εξαιρείτε το χέσιμο (σόρρυ.. το κουτσούλημα ήθελα να πω)

----------


## cute

> τα πάντα τα κάνει μήπως υπό μορφή.. αγγαρείας;.. - εξαιρείτε το χέσιμο (σόρρυ.. το κουτσούλημα ήθελα να πω)


χαχαχαχ!!!!!οπα οπα,τι ενορις υπό μορφη αγγαρειας?ότι δεν θελει να είναι μαζί μου και το κάνει από αγγαρεία?:'(

----------


## serafeim

Δεσποινα μην νομιζεις οτι εισαι χειροτερα!!!
ξυπνησα 5 το πρωι δουλευα μεχρι της 13:30 και δεν εχω κοιμηθει καθολου!!!
ολη μερα εκανα κατι που αγαπουσα(μαγειρεμα για τα πουλακια μου κα ιφροντιδα τους)...
λοιοιν αγκαροαγαποπουλο=αγκαρία αγαποπουλο= δεν σου λεω!!!  :Happy:  χαχα

----------


## cute

> Δεσποινα μην νομιζεις οτι εισαι χειροτερα!!!
> ξυπνησα 5 το πρωι δουλευα μεχρι της 13:30 και δεν εχω κοιμηθει καθολου!!!
> ολη μερα εκανα κατι που αγαπουσα(μαγειρεμα για τα πουλακια μου κα ιφροντιδα τους)...
> λοιοιν αγκαροαγαποπουλο=αγκαρία αγαποπουλο= δεν σου λεω!!!  χαχα


 :Tongue0020: χαχαχαχα!!!αχ τι τραβαμε ::

----------


## Kostakos

Kαρολινα σε πάω πολύ έχεις φοβερή φάση .... Τα λες πολύ ωραία ,ααααα..όχι Δέσποινα γιατί να μην θέλει να είναι μαζί σου? βρε για προστατέψει κάτι το κάνει..

----------


## cute

μορε ας τα κάνει ότι θελει...αρκει να μην βρω καμία κουτσουλια σε καμία οθονη :: χαχαχα!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Μωρε και για εμένα να σου κουτσουλισει την οθόνη είναι το χειρότερο και δε τα πλήκτρα... Μετά αρχίζουν τα βρίσιδια από την κουζίνα. ΧαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαΧαχαχαχαχ  αχαχαχα

----------


## cute

χαχαχαχ οντωςςςς :: λοιπον,καλυνηχτεςςςς!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

Καληνύχτααααααααααααααα  :Happy: ))))))))))   (μάκια στην μυτόνγκα της μικρής σουυυυυυυ)

----------


## cute

χαχαχα...πολλα kisses και από εμένα για όλα σου τα φιλαρακιαααααα :winky:

----------


## Kostakos

Ουοοοου παιδια πολλα φιλακια πιξαμε στο φιλι ... Παντως πλασματακια σαν την τορι τα αξιζουν

----------


## cute

να σαι καλα :Happy: όχι ότι ο ρουλης πάει πίσω!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Εμενα ειναι διαολος κανονικος αλλα ποτεποτε με χαδιαρικες διαθεσεις... Βρε σου λεω οτι δεν εχει αφησει κουφωμα ζωρις να το εχει δοκιμασει...

----------


## cute

> Εμενα ειναι διαολος κανονικος αλλα ποτεποτε με χαδιαρικες διαθεσεις... Βρε σου λεω οτι δεν εχει αφησει κουφωμα ζωρις να το εχει δοκιμασει...


κι εμένα το ιδιο!!!αλλά δεν περιοριζετε στα κουφώματα.δαγκωνει τοίχους,μοκέτες,ρουχα,παντ  φλες,τσάντες και πολλά πολλά ακομα :Happy:

----------


## Καρολίνα

> κι εμένα το ιδιο!!!αλλά δεν περιοριζετε στα κουφώματα.δαγκωνει τοίχους,μοκέτες,ρουχα,παντ  φλες,τσάντες και πολλά πολλά ακομα



χαχαχχαχχα μα είναι ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ κούκλα μου!!!!!! χεχεχχεε

Πολύ καλημέρα σε όλους  :Happy:

----------


## cute

> χαχαχχαχχα μα είναι ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ κούκλα μου!!!!!! χεχεχχεε
> 
> Πολύ καλημέρα σε όλους


χαχαχαχα όλα τα σημάδια αυτό δειχνουν :: επιπλεον χθες που της εδωσα μερικά πλαστικά βραχιολακια να παίξει,τα φόρεσε σαν κολιέ...χαχαχα και μετσ γυρισε ανάσκελα και δεν μπορούσε να σηκωθεί....χαχα :Big Grin:

----------


## Καρολίνα

χαχαχχαχαχαχαα αυτές είναι σκηνές για videooooooooooo

----------


## Kostakos

Ο δικός μου δεν είναι να τον αφήσεις μόνο του σε δωμάτιο... μιλάμε σε 2-3 λεπτά ΄χει καταστρέψει το ξύλινο κούφωμα επιπλέον θα έχει χαλαάσει οτιδήποτε χάρτινο όπως τετράδιο ..... θύελα σας λεώ

----------


## cute

καλα εγώ δεν τολμάω να της δείξω χαρτί,είναι να μην το δει....εμενα τρώει και μολυβιααα ::

----------


## Kostakos

εμένα με οτιδήποτε δει και γράφω, με το που το αντικρίσει μιλάμε ορμαέι από όπουδήποτε

----------


## Καρολίνα

Βρε παιδιά... λέω να δοκιμάσω να τους δώσω μαμ απο το χέρι μου(όχι "με"... όπως τώρα.. αλλά να το έχω στην παλάμη)... κι αν αρχίσουν να έρχονται σιγά σιγά.. κάποια στιγμή να τα αφήσω να βγούν και λίγο έξω (τα λυπάται η ψυχή μου εκεί μέσα συνέχεια)....

ΑΝ είναι... ΑΝ... να τα αφήσω να βγουν και τα δύο....;.. ένα - ένα;.. (ή κανένα; λολ)

μην αποδειχθεί αποτυχία αυτή η έξοδος κι άντε να τα ξαναβάλω μετά! χαχαχαχχαα

----------


## Kostakos

εμένα πάντως όταν δεν μπαίνει και βιάζομαι για να φύγω κάπου κατεβάζω το ρολό του παραθυρου και τον ανεβάζω πάνω στο χέρι μου ευγενικά και απλως τον βάζω μέσα χώρις να καταλάβει τίποτα... γιαυτό καρολίνα να τους πάς σε ένα δωμα΄τιο μικρό και όχι ψηλοτάβανο

----------


## Καρολίνα

Κώστα όλα τα ταβάνια εδώ είναι στο ίδιο ύψος... άσε που εμένα δεν πιάνονται με το χέρι ο κόσμος να χαλάσει! (Ρώτα την Δέσποινα) χααχαχχααχ
αυτά... ή θα μπουν απο μόνα τους.. ή δεν θα ξαναμπούν ποτέ

----------


## Kostakos

ναι αλλα και με κλειστά τα φώτα σε ένα δμάτιο δεν βλέπουν οπότε απλά βάζεις το χέρι σου κα΄τω από τη κοιλιά τους ευγενικά και τα πας στο κλουβί τους!

----------


## Καρολίνα

...και μετά εγώ σε εφημερεύον; (απο τις δαγκωματιές) χαχαχαχα

----------


## Kostakos

Αι ρε τα άτιμα δαγκώνουν και στα σκοτάδια?

----------


## cute

αν τώρα τρώνε άνετα από το χέρι σου έξω από τα κάγκελα δοκίμασε να το βάλεις μέσα με αργές κινήσεις...πρεπει να τα εκπαιδεύσεις να κάθονται στο χέρι σου πρώτου τα βγάλεις έξω!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

δεν ξέρω αν δαγκώνουν στα σκοτάδια, δεν το δοκίμασα ποτέ... 

Δέσποινα προς το παρόν τρώνε μόνο όταν κρατάω το φαγητό, δεν ξέρω αν θα έρθουν (ή πότε) όταν το έχω στην χούφτα μου π.χ.... 

πως το κάνω αυτό να δώ αν θα κάτσουν στο χέρι μου;

----------


## Kostakos

Βρε είανι διάολοι... με το που δει ότι τον πάω κοντά στην πόρτα του κλουβιού και δεν έχει χορτάσει (ο αχόρταγος που και 3 ώρες να τον αφήσω έξω δεν... θέλει κιάλλλο) την κάνει με μια φτερουγιά  ::

----------


## cute

αν και δεν είναι και πολύ εύκολο...το ξερω :winky:

----------


## Καρολίνα

πως θα το κάνω αυτό να κάτσουν στο χέρι μου καλέ;

Δέσποινα όποτε αφήνω την πόρτα τους ανοικτή (επίτηδες.. ώσπου να κάνω "κάτι άλλο" - μα πάντα δίπλα στο κλουβί εγώ)... γυρίζουν τα  μουτράκια τους προς την πόρτα και κοιτάζουν περίεργα χαχαχαχα

----------


## Kostakos

Σαν να λένε (ΘΑ ΒΓΟΥΜΕ ΕΞΩ, ΘΑ ΒΓΟΥΜΕ ΕΞΩ, ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΗ (σορρυ για το αυτή κιόλας) ΜΑΣ ΕΜΠΟΔΙΖΕΙ χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Καρολίνα

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

 :Happy: )))))))))))

----------


## cute

πρώτα θα πρέπει να βάλεις το χέρι σου μέσα με φαγητό...οταν αρχίσουν να τρώνε από το χέρι σου μέσα στο κλουβί,θα το επαναλαμβάνεις αυτό για μια εβδομάδα συνεχομενα.μετα θα πάρεις μια πατηθρουλα και θα την βάζεις μπροστά στο στήθος τους για να ανέβουν.σιγα σιγά η πατηθρα θα αντικατασταθεί από το δάχτυλο σου.αν καο σου λέω ότι εινσι πολύ δύσκολο,γιατί είναι ζευγάρι!!!!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Κάπως έτσι το φαντάζομαι αλλά ο ρούλης με το που δει μισάνοιχτη τη πόρτα τρέχει σαν αστραπή από τη μία πλευρά του κλουβιού στην άλλη σε κλάσμα... χωνεται ανλαμεσα στο ζέρι και στο κάγκελο και πετάι πάνω στον ώμο μου χαχαχαχ

----------


## cute

εσενα πεταει τουλάχιστον,εμένα όχι!βασικα η δικιά μου αν δεν θελει να βγει ακομα και με ανοιχτή την πόρτα θα βγει οπότε θελει αυτη :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

Νομίζω διέκρινα κομμένα φτεράκια δέσποινα?? γιατί αλλι΄ως έιναι του δικού μου!

----------


## cute

ναι δυστυχώς του τα είχαν κοψει στο πετ σοπ για να το εκπαιδεύσουν,όμως εαν τώρα περνάει όντως πτεροροια δεν θα αργήσουν να μεγαλώσουν τα φτερακια της :Happy: 
τώρα την έχω στην αγκαλιά μου και παίζει με το κορδόνι της φόρμας μου :Big Grin:

----------


## serafeim

παρτε ενα χαρτι βαλτε μεσα το χερι πιαστετα και βγαλτε εξω με το ζωρι χαχαχαχ
μην το κανετε πλακα κανω!!!

----------


## cute

> παρτε ενα χαρτι βαλτε μεσα το χερι πιαστετα και βγαλτε εξω με το ζωρι χαχαχαχ
> μην το κανετε πλακα κανω!!!


ναααιιιιι και μετά άμα ξανά πλησιάσεις δάχτυλο θα σου το κόψουν από τη ριζα ::

----------


## cute

γεια σας!!!!τι κάνετε?εγώ αυτή τη στιγμη έχω στην αγκαλιά μου την μικρή τορι,η οποία έχει γίνει μια χνουδωτη μπαλιτσα και κοιματε!! :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

αχαχαχα βελτιώσεις βλέπω εε?? μια χαρά νανι νανι το μωρακι μας να κανει... σε έμενα ποτέ δεν έχωει κοιμηθει γιατί άραγε xD

----------


## cute

έχει έρθει ποτέ πάνω στα ποδια σου ή στην αγκαλιά σου? :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

ουυ κ΄θε μέρα

----------


## cute

ε και δεν έχει αράξει ποτέ κανα μεσημεράκι να κοιμηθεί? :Happy:

----------


## cute

λοιποοον,με την τορι συνεχίζω την προσπάθεια να γίνει όπως ήταν παλιά,και πλέον έχω καταφέρει:
•να ανεβαίνει στο δάχτυλο μου
•να τρώει άνετα από το χέρι μου
•να κάθεται πάνω μου ανετα(εννοω στα γόνατα μου,στην κοιλιά μου,στην αγκαλιά μου,και στον ώμο μου-αν και δεν την αφήνω να πολυανεβαινει στον ώμο μου.
•και να μην με δαγκωνει(οταν με δαγκώνει,το κάνει πολύ απαλά και μόνο οταν την ενοχλεί κατι)
αυτό που προσπαθω είναι να καταφέρω να την χαϊδέψω...
ακομα δεν με αφήνει...με δαγκώνει πολύ απαλά,σαν να μου λέει δεν θέλω,άσε με!!

----------


## cute

Υπαρχει κάποιο σημάδι ξέρω γω ότι θέλει ά την χαϊδέψω?όπως στα κοκατιλ ας πούμε που σκύβουν το κεφαλάκι τους....

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Σκυβουν κι εκεινα, το κεφαλακι τους! Δοκιμασε να το χαιδεψεις στο λαιμο, ενω τρωει απο το χερι σου!  :winky:

----------


## cute

α ωραία σε ευχαριστώ πολυ :Happy:

----------


## cute

Καλησπερααα :Happy: εχουμε κάνει πρόοδο με το διαμαντάκι μου :Big Grin: 
πραγματικα χαίρομαι παρα πολύ που σας ακουσα και δεν εδωσα την μικρή μου,γιατί αυτή θα ήταν πραγματικα μια πολύ λάθος κινηση!!!!
κάθε μέρα με συνηθίζει όλο και περισσότερο νομίζω....
πλέον της αρέσει παρα πολύ να κοιμάται στα χέρια μου,στον ωμο μου,στην αγκαλιά μου κλπ.
με αφήνει να της δίνω φιλάκια στο ράμφος της,το σωματάκι της,το κεφαλάκι και γενικά παντου :: 
ανεβαίνει άνετα στο δάχτυλο μου.
δαγκώνει πολύ σπάνια,και οταν της πω σσστ ή μη σταματάει...
θελει να είναι περισσότερες ώρες έξω από το κλουβί,μαζί μου!
και τέλος χθες,που είχα βάλει λιγα σπορακια στο ενα χερι μου,με το άλλο πλησιασα σιγά σιγά το κεφαλάκι της και την χαιδεψα ελαχιστα στο μαγουλακι και στο κεφαλάκι της!αλλά ακομα δεν νιωθει ανετσ με τα χάδια....α εγώ να συνεχίσω έτσι να προσπαθω να την χαϊδέψω λιγακι ή όχι?

----------


## Kostakos

Εμένα πλεόν κάνει τα πάντα που ανέφρες και γενικά θέλει χαδάκια!! Πρέπει μια μέρα να τον δείς να κοιμάται στη παλάμη μου ξαπλωμένος ανάποδα (με τα φτερά) και μαζεμένος. Γατζωμένος από τον αντίχειρα αλλά ένιωθε πολύ άνετα

μπράβο και καλή συνέχεια!!

----------


## kostas0206

Μπραβο Δεσποινα!! Πολυ χαιρομαι!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Χαρομαι με την προοδο σας Δεσποινα..!

Ετσι θα μας αφησεις? Που ειναι οι φωτογραφιες? οεο? αχχαχαχαχχαχα

----------


## cute

α δεν έχω φωτογραφίες,αλλά θα βγάλω αν όχι σημερα σιγουρα αύριο και θα τις ανεβάσω.....
σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Και για να μην λετε πως αερολογω... Ιδου χαχαχα

Σου ευχομαι να φτασεις και εσυ σε τετοιο σταδιο.. Να σε εμπιστευεται τοσο πολυ.....

----------

